# retroalimentar



## kbgato

Es correcto retroalimentar ?


----------



## pejeman

¿Para expresar què?

Retro es atrás. Un rifle de retrocarga es uno que se carga no por la boca del cañòn, sino por el otro extremo. Así es que la retroalimentación se haría por la parte trasera y final del tubo digestivo.

Saludos.


----------



## Bulldog22

feedback = retroalimentar


----------



## Nuwanda

He leído el término retroalimentar y retroalimentación en diversas publicaciones refiriéndose a información sobre un tema. Por ejemplo, una página Web; si expresas tu opinión sobre ella y se la envías, eso es retroalimentación.
La verdad es que en español no suena muy natural, pero creo que es la traducción adecuada para _feedback_


----------



## kbgato

Me refiero a retroalimentar con una informacion.


----------



## pejeman

kbgato said:


> Me refiero a retroalimentar con una informacion.


 
En español tenemos respuesta, contestación, réplica y seguramente muchas otras palabras, pero a alguien se le ocurrió esa barbaridad de "retroalimentación" y ahora tenemos un nuevo esperpento, rondando por esos temas de la Informática.

Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

pejeman said:


> ¿Para expresar què?
> 
> Retro es atrás. Un rifle de retrocarga es uno que se carga no por la boca del cañòn, sino por el otro extremo. Así es que la retroalimentación se haría por la parte trasera y final del tubo digestivo.
> 
> Saludos.


 
¡Je je je! No pude evitarlo...tengo 20 años diciendo lo mismo.  
Nada más por pura curiosidad dame un ejemplo relacionado con Recursos Humanos de como utilizarías *feedback* en español.


----------



## BETOREYES

En sistemas y señales, retroalimentar es pasar por la entrada de un sistema una señal que es función la salida del mismo. Es decir, alimentar el sistema con información que depende de las salidas de éste.

En sentido coloquial es cuando uno realiza una actividad que afecta a alguien, y ese alguien entrega información de cómo dicha actividad lo está afectando. Un ejemplo de esto son las encuestas de satisfacción diligenciadas por los clientes.

En el caso técnico, yo no veo ningún inconveniente en usar el término.
En el otro caso, creo que no es la mejor opción. Al parecer es un anglicismo. Sin embargo, no condenaría su uso, porque creo que se puede aplicar por analogía con el "retroalimentar" de sistemas y señales.

Cabe anotar que el DRAE no lo toma, pero eso no quiere decir que no se pueda formar, como "antietimológica" que tampoco figura.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

pejeman said:


> En español tenemos respuesta, contestación, réplica y seguramente muchas otras palabras, pero a alguien se le ocurrió esa barbaridad de "retroalimentación" y ahora tenemos un nuevo esperpento, rondando por esos temas de la Informática.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Bueno ¡¡Es el precio de la modernidad!!
Mis maestros usan muchísimo esa palabra, "Jovenes hay que retroalimentarnos", Y mira hasta ahora sé que esta palabra es incorrecta en el español


----------



## papagainho

¿¿¿¿Cómo que hay que retroalimentarnos???

Será: hay que retroalimentarse, ¿no? o sino: 

Tenemos que retroalimentarnos. Miguelillo, hacía mucho que no me veías eh?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Hola papá..papagainho; Pues no, lo que dicen mis maestros es "Retroalimentarnos" ¿Por qué? Pues porque en la retroalimentaci{on habemos dos, el maestro y el elumno. El maestro nos da información, nosotros la tomamos, la procesamos y depués le damos la opinón al maestro, con la cual el hará lo mismo y se formará una opinión.
Por lo tanto el se laimenta d enuestra información y nosotros de la suya. 
¡Eso es retroalimentación!

P.D ¡Qué horror, mi explicación parece realto barato de Matrix ja ja ja!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Para todos los detractores de retroalimentación, ¿cuál es la opción para definir el concepto de _feedback_?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Para todos los detractores de retroalimentación, ¿cuál es la opción para definir el concepto de _feedback_?



"Reacción", "respuesta", "observaciones", "opiniones", "comentarios"...


----------



## lazarus1907

*



feedback.Voz inglesa usada en distintas disciplinas científico-técnicas con los sentidos de ‘retorno de parte de la energía o de la información de salida de un circuito o un sistema a su entrada’, ‘acción que el resultado de un proceso material ejerce sobre el sistema físico o biológico que lo origina’ y, en general, ‘modificación de la actitud o estrategia inicial en un proceso a partir del análisis de sus resultados’. Su uso es innecesario en español, pues las voces retroalimentación, retroacción y realimentación han ido reemplazando con éxito al anglicismo 

Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Click to expand...

*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Retroalimentarse! siempre la utilizaban mis profesores en la universidad, incluso algunos "más refinados" utilizaban Feedback. Pero de verdad que era de uso muy comun y creo que todos entendiamos de que se trataba, ó eso parecía.....en todo caso estoy de acuerdo con usarla, bajo mi punto de vista creo que no tiene el mismo sentido de   "Reacción", "respuesta", "observaciones", "opiniones", "comentarios"...ya que se trata de tomar todo lo vivido u observado en un experiemento, experiencia, etc...(ya sea malo o bueno) y sacarle el mejor provecho para alimentar el conocimiento.
Saludos


----------



## Maruja14

Yo conocía la palabra retroalimentación mucho antes que el "feedback" y siempre la tuve por correcta. Alégrome de saber que es correcta.


----------



## Mate

Sin saber si _retroalimentación_ era una palabra correcta o no, en la profesión la usé y la oí de mis maestros y colegas infinidad de veces.

Adhiero con alborozo y regocijo a la contentura de Maruja14.

Saludos - Mate


----------



## jazyk

La retroalimentación me suena como la alimentación que se hace por detrás. 

Perdonen, pero era más fuerte que yo.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

A mí "retroalimentación" me parece una traducción muy acertada de _feedback_. Añade un matiz distinto al de: "Reacción", "respuesta", "observaciones", "opiniones", "comentarios". Como bien ya han explicado, la retroalimentación es un proceso cíclico en el que emisor y receptor se van intercambian los papeles.

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Dr. Quizá said:


> "Reacción", "respuesta", "observaciones", "opiniones", "comentarios"...


 
Estas palabras pueden servir para dar la idea de _*feedback*_, pero están limitadas a situaciones muy específicas y no dan la talla para cubrir la idea del todo.

También me aúno a la opción de retroalimentar (y no arruguemos tanto la nariz con la palabra _*retro*_, porque si no, la *moda retro* sólo se referiría a la moda para el final del tubo digestivo...)

Atentamente,


----------



## pejeman

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> A mí "retroalimentación" me parece una traducción muy acertada de _feedback_. Añade un matiz distinto al de: "Reacción", "respuesta", "observaciones", "opiniones", "comentarios". Como bien ya han explicado, la retroalimentación es un proceso cíclico en el que emisor y receptor se van intercambian los papeles.
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Pedro.


 
Para mí, es una repeticiòn de estímulo y respuesta, paso a paso.

Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Para todos los detractores de retroalimentación, ¿cuál es la opción para definir el concepto de _feedback_?


 
Contesto no como detractor, porque la palabreja de marras no ha opinado nada, pero si por lo menos como alguien que está seguro de que en español existen recursos suficientes para expresar lo que en inglés es _feedback._

Por ejemplo decir "un intercambio de impresiones" para mí refleja lo mismo que feedback.

Ahora que, este término en inglés, no tiene un significado único y en algunos casos corresponde a "respuesta".

En fin, que no hay que dejarse deslumbrar por el brillo de las cuentas de vidrio de los conquistadores.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

pejeman said:


> En fin, que no hay que dejarse deslumbrar por el brillo de las cuentas de vidrio de los conquistadores.


_Retroalimentación _no es un anglicismo, sino un término científico-técnico de base léxica sólidamente latina.


pejeman said:


> Contesto [..] por lo menos como alguien que está seguro de que en español existen recursos suficientes para expresar lo que en inglés es _feedback._
> 
> Por ejemplo decir "un intercambio de impresiones" para mí refleja lo mismo que feedback.


Efectivamente: emplear _feedback _allí donde simplemente se desea "intercambiar impresiones" es de todo punto pedante. Pero si se desea expresar el ‘retorno de parte de la energía o de la información de salida de un circuito o un sistema a su entrada’, o bien la ‘acción que el resultado de un proceso material ejerce sobre el sistema físico o biológico que lo origina’ o, en general, la ‘modificación de la actitud o estrategia inicial en un proceso a partir del análisis de sus resultados’, entonces _retroalimentación,_ _retroacción_ y _realimentación _están plenamente justificadas.

Un saludo,

Pedro.

P.D.: Las definiciones son del DPD.


----------



## pejeman

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> _Retroalimentación _no es un anglicismo, sino un término científico-técnico de base léxica sólidamente latina.
> 
> Efectivamente: emplear _feedback _allí donde simplemente se desea "intercambiar impresiones" es de todo punto pedante. Pero si se desea expresar el ‘retorno de parte de la energía o de la información de salida de un circuito o un sistema a su entrada’, o bien la ‘acción que el resultado de un proceso material ejerce sobre el sistema físico o biológico que lo origina’ o, en general, la ‘modificación de la actitud o estrategia inicial en un proceso a partir del análisis de sus resultados’, entonces _retroalimentación,_ _retroacción_ y _realimentación _están plenamente justificadas.
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Pedro.
> 
> P.D.: Las definiciones son del DPD.


 
También contamos con "trascender":

*trascender**. (del DRAE)*(De _transcender_).*3. intr. Dicho de los efectos de algunas cosas: Extenderse o comunicarse a otras, produciendo consecuencias.*

*Y diálogo, ¿por qué no? Los Diálogos de Platón están llenos de ejemplos de "feedback".*

*Ahora que en lo pesonal, prefiero seguir buscando términos en el diccionario, que "retroalimentar"  o ser "retroalimentado". Cuestión de preferencias.*


*Saludos.*


----------



## Janis Joplin

En Recursos Humanos dentro del proceso de evaluación del desempeño, tarde que temprano se habla de "retroalimentación" y se dice que debe ser objetiva y oportuna, bla, bla, bla. Es decir que hay que retroalimentar al empleado acerca de su conducta inmediatamente y centrarse en los hechos no en la persona.

Es dentro de este contexto donde yo vine a conocer la palabra y a usarla, ¿cuál sería un sinónimo entonces?


----------



## pejeman

Janis Joplin said:


> En Recursos Humanos dentro del proceso de evaluación del desempeño, tarde que temprano se habla de "retroalimentación" y se dice que debe ser objetiva y oportuna, bla, bla, bla. Es decir que hay que retroalimentar al empleado acerca de su conducta inmediatamente y centrarse en los hechos no en la persona.
> 
> Es dentro de este contexto donde yo vine a conocer la palabra y a usarla, ¿cuál sería un sinónimo entonces?


 
Én español podemos decir *intercambiar impresiones*, sin desmerecimiento alguno.
*intercambiar**.**1.* tr. Dicho de dos o más personas o entidades: Cambiar entre sí ideas, informes, publicaciones, etc.

*impresión**.*(Del lat. _impressĭo, -ōnis_).*3.* f. Efecto o sensación que algo o alguien causa en el ánimo. _Me hizo impresión aquello._

_Saludos-_


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

pejeman said:


> Én español podemos decir *intercambiar impresiones*, sin desmerecimiento alguno.
> *intercambiar**.**1.* tr. Dicho de dos o más personas o entidades: Cambiar entre sí ideas, informes, publicaciones, etc.
> 
> *impresión**.*(Del lat. _impressĭo, -ōnis_).*3.* f. Efecto o sensación que algo o alguien causa en el ánimo. _Me hizo impresión aquello._
> 
> _Saludos-_


Pero es que, con este sentido, _retroalimentar_ no es un mero intercambio de opiniones, sino que hace hincapié en que la entrada de datos n+1 depende de la salida que produjo a su vez la entrada n. Esencialmente es un sistema interdependiente. Hay retroalimentación cuando yo reacciono a tus cambios y tú a los míos. Muchas técnicas psicológicas hacen un uso intensivo de la retroalimentación con el "paciente".


----------



## Janis Joplin

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Pero es que, con este sentido, _retroalimentar_ no es un mero intercambio de opiniones, sino que hace hincapié en que la entrada de datos n+1 depende de la salida que produjo a su vez la entrada n. Esencialmente es un sistema interdependiente. Hay retroalimentación cuando yo reacciono a tus cambios y tú a los míos. Muchas técnicas psicológicas hacen un uso intensivo de la retroalimentación con el "paciente".


 
Entonces ¿en un contexto psicológico es correcto utilizarlo?  
La primera vez que oí la palabreja fue hace poco más de 20 años, claro que desde entonces a la fecha no dudaría que haya sido ampliamente aceptada.

Mi problema es que trabajo en un ámbito en donde los pochismos y los falsos cognatos abundan al grado en que no es raro encontrarme con que lo que pensaba que era correcto no lo es y lo que creía que era incorrecto tampoco.


----------



## pejeman

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Pero es que, con este sentido, _retroalimentar_ no es un mero intercambio de opiniones, sino que hace hincapié en que la entrada de datos n+1 depende de la salida que produjo a su vez la entrada n. Esencialmente es un sistema interdependiente. Hay retroalimentación cuando yo reacciono a tus cambios y tú a los míos. Muchas técnicas psicológicas hacen un uso intensivo de la retroalimentación con el "paciente".


 
Si, cuando yo voy manejando un auto por la carretera, éste recibe la impresión de mi pie derecho sobre el acelerador y reacciona aumentando la velocidad. Después él me avisa a través del velocímetro que ya voy a 100 km/h. Esa impresión que él causa en mí, me hace pisar más el acelerador y él en consecuencia corre más rápidamente. Después, él me avisa que ya vamos a 170 km/h y esa impresión causa que yo suelte el acelerador o que lo deje igual, es decir aunque hubo una impresión en mi sistema sensorial, no se produce ninguna reacción de mi parte. El carro y yo hemos estado intercambiando impresiones y reaccionando a ellas, sin necesidad de "retroalimentarnos".

*trascender. (del DRAE)*(De _transcender_).*3. intr. Dicho de los efectos de algunas cosas: Extenderse o comunicarse a otras, produciendo consecuencias. *

*Durante algunos kilómetros, nuestros efectos han hemos estado trascendiendo. los efectos de nuestras respectivas acciones.*

Saludos intrascendentes.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Janis Joplin said:


> En Recursos Humanos dentro del proceso de evaluación del desempeño, tarde que temprano se habla de "retroalimentación" y se dice que debe ser objetiva y oportuna, bla, bla, bla. Es decir que hay que retroalimentar al empleado acerca de su conducta inmediatamente y centrarse en los hechos no en la persona.
> 
> Es dentro de este contexto donde yo vine a conocer la palabra y a usarla, ¿cuál sería un sinónimo entonces?


 
Yo la escuche por primera vez, tambien hace como 20 años, en un tema Ambiental, se referia a las respuestas del hombre ante ciertos eventos y ......, al parecer segun el diccionario de la casa en Ingles, el sinonimo sería "Reaccion", pero esa palabra yo creo que encierra muchas más expresiones y significados que solo ese.
Saludos
RM


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

pejeman said:


> Si, cuando yo voy manejando un auto por la carretera, éste recibe la impresión de mi pie derecho sobre el acelerador y reacciona aumentando la velocidad. Después él me avisa a través del velocímetro que ya voy a 100 km/h. Esa impresión que él causa en mí, me hace pisar más el acelerador y él en consecuencia corre más rápidamente. Después, él me avisa que ya vamos a 170 km/h y esa impresión causa que yo suelte el acelerador o que lo deje igual, es decir aunque hubo una impresión en mi sistema sensorial, no se produce ninguna reacción de mi parte. El carro y yo hemos estado intercambiando impresiones y reaccionando a ellas, sin necesidad de "retroalimentarnos".


Este que planteas es un buen ejemplo. Si el que "pisa el pedal" fuera un sistema electrónico que tuviera como entrada el velocímetro se hablaría de _sistema retroalimentado_. Nuevamente vuelvo a darte toda la razón en que, por ejemplo, es puro chiste decirle a tu pareja que la policía os ha puesto una multa porque "como iba despistado, la retroalimentación entre mi pie y el velocímetro no tenía un tiempo óptimo de respuesta".

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## Wapochen

Tal como lo publicó Lazarus, tiene reemplazo la voz inglesa "feedback". He esscuchado mucho la palabra retroalimentación, sobretodo en desarrollo organizacional de las empresas para asegurarse que "el norte" lo tengan claro todos y que "los medios" sean los adecuados para alcanzar "el fin".
Saludos,


----------



## JPS

Como estudioso de una carrera de ciencias, debería aportar esta visión.
 En ciencias el concepto es muy usado. Se suele referir a los productos que los enzimas crean.
 Estos suelen inhibir su producción (Feedback o retroalimentación negativa), con lo que se controla su concentración en sangre.
 Rara vez los productos favorecen su producción (Feedback positivo), por ejemplo en algunas etapas del ciclo hormonal femenino, consiguiendo una rápida y alta elevación de la concentración de ese producto.
 Supongo que no era el contexto en el que lo viste, pero que sepas que es un concepto, muy, muy usado en ciencias.


----------



## chics

Me apunto a la moda de culo! 

La *retroalimentación* hace siempre referencia a un *bucle* o círculo _cerrado_, es indispensable en cualquier actividad de mejora o calidad y también se utiliza con frecuencia en matemáticas y programación.

Una respuesta es en una sola dirección, o a lo sumo en dos sentidos, si asumes una pregunta. Va y vuelve. Al hablar de retroalimentación nos referimos a bucles en los que cada paso viene condicionado por el anterior pero también condicionará al siguiente.

Por ejemplo, yo quiero hacer un sitio web que hable de lenguas. Primero haré un estudio de qué es lo que la gente necesita o prefiere, de cómo, etc. y la hago según los datos que he obtenido. Clásicamente esto era ser muy bueno, pero en la actualidad ya no... Lo normal sería que después de haber hecho mi sitio, entonces sigo preguntando a los usuarios qué les gusta, qué no, que se puede mejorar, que opinan de... también pueden hacer propuestas de nuevas cosas. Yo me baso en la nueva información para ampliar y mejorar mi sitio, y a la vez propongo otras cosas. Vuelvo a preguntar, etc. y es un círculo que no acabará hasta que muera mi sitio.

En este ejemplo hay sólo dos pasos, pero pueden ser cinco, o diez o los que hagan flata en sistemas más complejos. El paso uno _respondería _al dos, el dos al tres, etc. Siempre se seguiría 1-2-3-4-5-1-2-3-4-5-1-2-3-4-5-1-2...


----------



## pejeman

Pues al que prefiera ser retroalimentado o retroalimentar, yo solamente le puedo decir: Tú lo quisiste Fraile Mostén, tú lo quisiste, tú te lo ten" 

En el campo científico y en otros, sigo pensando que hay mejores opciones que usar ese retro...

¡Vade retro, retroalimentar!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

pejeman said:


> Pues al que prefiera ser retroalimentado o retroalimentar, yo solamente le puedo decir: Tú lo quisiste Fraile Mostén, tú lo quisiste, tú te lo ten"
> 
> ¡Vade retro, retroalimentar!


Pues al que no prefiera ser retroalimentado o retroalimentar, yo solamente le puedo decir: Tú no lo quisiste Fraile Mostén, tú no lo quisiste, que a otro se lo den" .

¡Vade _forward_, retroalimentar!


----------



## gerardo.solorzano

Si nos vamos por el lado del ingles, la cosa seria así:
feed = alimentar
back = atrás, trasero(a), volver  ej: backyard = patio trasero,  back to the future = volver al futuro

Y como la idea es volver a alimentar un proceso, flujo o sistema, mas NO alimentarlo atrás, por atrás o en el pasado, lo mas adecuado en español es REALIMENTAR. De hecho este es el termino que se usa en "Dinámica de Sistemas".

Saludos


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

gerardo.solorzano said:


> Si nos vamos por el lado del ingles, la cosa seria así:
> feed = alimentar
> back = atrás, trasero(a), volver  ej: backyard = patio trasero,  back to the future = volver al futuro
> 
> Y como la idea es volver a alimentar un proceso, flujo o sistema, mas NO alimentarlo atrás, por atrás o en el pasado, lo mas adecuado en español es REALIMENTAR. De hecho este es el termino que se usa en "Dinámica de Sistemas".
> 
> Saludos


Pues me gusta mucho tu propuesta. Gracias Gerardo.


----------



## RacoonGirl

Retroalimentación o feedback, que yo sepa, solo se utiliza en contextos técnicos. Por mi trabajo, sí suelo usar la expresión, pero luego fuera de él, no lo utilizo.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Retroalimentación la he escuchado mucho en la universidad. Los maestros siempre andaban pidiendo retroalimentación. En fin, uno se acostumbra a usar la palabra y después ya no le suena mal. Para mí es la perfecta traducción de feedback. Cuando la mencioné por primera vez aquí en California, causó bastante polémica. Al final, terminaron aceptándola y adoptándola.
Saludos


----------



## Juan F. Esteva

En ingles la palabra feedback tiene varios sinónimos tales como el responder, evaluar, regresar, comentar, criticar, observar, reaccionar, refutar, contestar, represalia, opinión y creencia.  Como ven, el hecho de que la palabra retroalimentación haya sido aceptada no quiere decir que su uso es preciso.  
 
Si yo digo
 
—te retroalimentare sobre la junta que tuvimos el día de ayer—.  
 
Esta oración es imprecisa ya que no se sabe claramente que se significa con la palabra “retroalimentar.”  Sin en cambio si yo digo
 
—te daré mi critica/evaluación/observación/reacción/etc. de la junta que tuvimos el día de ayer. 
 
En esta oración el significado puede ser tan preciso como lo desee el interlocutor, (i.e. critica si es un empleado…J evaluacion/reaccion si es un jefe J).
 
Esto es importante ya que si la información es fecal, entonces el uso de la palabra retroalimentación puede tener consecuencias imprecisas.
 
Defendamos nuestra lengua.  
 
JFEM


----------



## la_machy

Uff!! Amplio el tema ¿eh?

Yo necesito usar esta palabra o una parecida para incluirla en un artículo que escribo sobre la participación de los lectores de una revista con sus propios artículos o preguntas y como,  tal participación,   puede discutirse primero y luego regresar al lector que la envió , mejorando  sus conocimientos sobre el tema.

Trátando de defender el idioma, se podría optar por_ Intercambio de ideas o Intercambio de opiniones._

Sin embargo, me complace darme cuenta que sí puedo usar la palabra _retroalimentar_, si así lo deseo y con la aprobación de muchos onocedores.

Saludos


----------



## 8-bit

¿Defender la lengua? 

Aunque optaría por *realimentar*, hasta donde yo sé, ambas han sido utilizadas en libros de computación y electrónica desde hace bastante tiempo.

No le veo el problema, no es un anglicismo. Tiene un uso técnico/científico especial...

Los ejemplos de pejeman y otros compañeros simplemente no son casos en donde debería aplicarse la palabra.

Esto no significa que sea incorrecta.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

8-bit said:


> ¿Defender la lengua?
> 
> Aunque optaría por *realimentar*, hasta donde yo sé, ambas han sido utilizadas en libros de computación y electrónica desde hace bastante tiempo.
> 
> No le veo el problema, no es un anglicismo. Tiene un uso técnico/científico especial...
> 
> Los ejemplos de pejeman y otros compañeros simplemente no son casos en donde debería aplicarse la palabra.
> 
> Esto no significa que sea incorrecta.


Me pasé el hilo tratando de decir eso mismo, pero no convencí...


----------

